# Dragoste and Iubire



## mavritivs

Firstly, I would like to know if there is any _real_ difference between *dragoste* and *iubire*. Secondly, I would like to know how this compares, if it does, to the Spanish "querer" and "amar" verbs.

(The sort of Spanish "hierarchy" could be thought of "querer" being in between _liking _someone and _loving _someone.)

Thank you.


----------



## jazyk

It has been discussed before, though not very extensively, here.


----------



## farscape

As nouns, I don't think we make any difference between them. They are both of Slavic origin. Things start to change when dealing with the adjectives and verbs derived from them.

For example, *drag* (dragă, fem.) and *iubit* (iubită, fem) are something like _dear_ and _lover_ (I'm purposely mixing and matching a bit the nouns and the adjectives here).

With the verbs things are getting slightly more complicated: *drag* gets a prefix becoming *a îndrăgi* (_to get to like_ something or someone) where the other verb is *a iubi* (_to love_).

We also have the noun *amor* (_love_) of latin origin but  strangely enough nowadays it's mostly (only?) used in an  ironic/sarcastic way. There are two verbs associated/derived from this  noun: *a se înamora* and *a se amoreza* - they are not widely used  (considered dated) and mainly in a sarcastic way. There is also an  adjective, *amorezat*, which means to be in love (dated). 

Last but not list the verb *a plăcea* (_to like_ from lat. placere) can be used to cover the whole register from just like a person to really, really like or love them.


Later,

.


----------



## mavritivs

jazyk said:


> It has been discussed before, though not very extensively, here.



I actually started this thread after reading the post suggesting a thread ought to be started for separate discussion of the difference between those two terms.

====

farscape: Thank you very much, very interesting indeed.


----------



## farscape

> Last but not list the verb *a place* (_to like_ from lat. placere) can be used to cover the whole register from just like a person to really, really like or love them.



The correct form is *a plăcea* - my bad.

f.

.


----------



## Lilleulv

My boyfriend is calling me Iubire. Can I Call him Dragoste back? I am always struggeling with the gender-thing


----------



## farscape

I'd suggest 'dragostea mea' (literally "my love") although it has a more serious, involved overtone  whereas "iubire" stand alone is a bit more... casual. That's all based on common usage and users 

Later,
.


----------



## Trisia

Agreed. I'd say that in my experience calling someone "iubire" is the approximate equivalent of "baby", while "dragostea mea" is more intense.


----------



## Lilleulv

Thank you!!


----------



## irinet

Good for your minor correction: the verb is "a plăcea", 2nd type of conjugation, not 3rd as "a face".


----------



## irinet

Lilleulv said:


> My boyfriend is calling me Iubire. Can I Call him Dragoste back? I am always struggeling with the gender-thing


Of course you may call him "dragostea mea", you may succesfully use "iubi" (with a stress on the 1st syllable), a short form of "iubire", more like a pet word! 
That's the beauty of this word, it is more flexible and easier to 'model' when loving someone. That is the reason, your interlocutors here have told you that this word is colloquial and can be used with various registers: ironic, sarcasting, but also petting the dear one. Similarly, when using this noun, you may be very creative, for instance, "iubiric". This is a new one, and I love it.


----------



## farscape

Word of caution: _iubiric_ is not in the dictionary (yet?!). If we really have to, iubițel (masc.) and iubițică (fem.) are. I can't believe I'm writing this. 

Best,
.


----------



## pal.elena

In my opinion, dragostea mea adds a little more dramma to the context, whereas love is the ecquivallent of baby, honey etc. And I guess we can all agree that iubiric, iubiţel and iubiţică should not be in our vocabullary, maybe only as a mockery)


----------



## irinet

Wow, since when we should ban the use of these words while expressing our love to the dearest one? This would mean that love is standardised, and what I know is that it  is  not about playing by any rules!


----------

